# ΜΜΕ: Μονάδες Μοναδικής Ελαφρότητας (άλλως, «φούσκες»)



## nickel (Mar 31, 2010)

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια αναρωτιέμαι πώς επιβιώνουν τόσα και τόσα έντυπα ή κάποιοι σταθμοί που μοναδικό τους εισόδημα φαίνεται να έχουν τα τηλεοπτικά παιχνίδια για άτομα μεγάλης και δυσθεράπευτης ευήθειας. Και πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν αν θα πάρουν χαμπάρι την κρίση ή τίποτα δεν τα κουνά αυτά από τη θέση τους, διάβασα σήμερα τον Παπαχελά. Λέτε;

*Η «φούσκα» των μέσων ενημέρωσης*

_Του Aλέξη Παπαχελά_

Αν θέλετε να καταλάβετε τα προβλήματα της ελληνικής οικονομίας και του κράτους, δεν έχετε παρά να ρίξετε μια ματιά στην τραγική κατάσταση που επικρατεί σήμερα στον χώρο των μέσων ενημέρωσης. Από πολλές απόψεις αποτελεί έναν καθρέφτη του γενικότερου σημερινού αδιεξόδου.

Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες ο αριθμός των εντύπων και των καναλιών δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τα πραγματικά μεγέθη της ελληνικής αγοράς. Τα έντυπα κάθε μορφής πολλαπλασιάζονταν, χωρίς κανείς να μπορεί να εξηγήσει γιατί η Ελλάδα έχει περισσότερες εφημερίδες από χώρες με σαφώς μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμό. Ούτε βέβαια κανείς μπορούσε να εξηγήσει το πώς και γιατί επιβίωναν μικρά έντυπα, τα οποία συσσώρευαν ζημίες και είχαν ελάχιστη κυκλοφορία.

Τα μέσα ενημέρωσης, όμως, λειτουργούσαν και σε ένα καθεστώς ανομίας, από το καθεστώς των αδειών των τηλεοπτικών σταθμών έως το φαινόμενο εργοδοτών, οι οποίοι θεωρούσαν προσβολή το να κληθούν να πληρώσουν τον ΟΤΕ ή το ΙΚΑ τους. Οι πολιτικοί συνέχιζαν το καθεστώς της μη επιβολής κανόνων και νόμων, γιατί είχαν την ψευδαίσθηση πως τους καθιστά πιο ισχυρούς έναντι των Μέσων. Παράλληλα, το κράτος κακομάθαινε με την ανεξέλεγκτη και απεριόριστη κρατική διαφήμιση τα ΜΜΕ. Όλοι θεωρούσαν λογικό να χρηματοδοτούνται ένθετα, «ειδικές εκδόσεις» κ.λπ. με κρατικό χρήμα, χωρίς κανένα αντικειμενικό κριτήριο. Οι τράπεζες πάλι με τη σειρά τους χρηματοδοτούσαν χωρίς περίσκεψη έναν κλάδο βάσει «ειδικών σχέσεων» και όχι αντικειμενικών εκτιμήσεων για τη βιωσιμότητά του. Τα Μέσα πλήθαιναν, αναπτύσσονταν με δεκανίκια και χωρίς πραγματικό σχέδιο ή στόχο και πολλές φορές επιδίδονταν σε νεοπλουτισμό. Οι κυριακάτικες εφημερίδες έγιναν τεράστια «πακέτα», τα οποία περιείχαν κυρίως ψυχαγωγικά προϊόντα και διαφήμιζαν DVD, CD κ.α. συναφή. Το κόστος δεν αποτελούσε ιδιαίτερο θέμα μπροστά στον στόχο της «πρωτιάς» και στο κλίμα του ατέλειωτου ανταγωνισμού. Πολλοί, άλλωστε, έβλεπαν την ιδιοκτησία ενός Μέσου ως μοχλό πίεσης για άλλες δουλειές τους και όχι σαν μια αυθύπαρκτη επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα.

Τώρα, λοιπόν, βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε νέα δεδομένα. Το κράτος δεν έχει πλέον τόσα χρήματα για να μοιράσει, δουλειές πολλές δεν υπάρχουν για να χρειάζονται οι «μοχλοί πίεσης», οι τράπεζες αρχίζουν να εκτιμούν προσεκτικά το ρίσκο κάθε χρηματοδότησης και η διαφήμιση μειώνεται θεαματικά, λόγω της βαθιάς ύφεσης. Τα Μέσα βρίσκονται μέσα στην κρίση υπερχρεωμένα και με υψηλό κόστος λειτουργίας. Είναι προφανές πως άλλη μια νεοελληνική «φούσκα» σκάει αυτή την εποχή, γιατί το σύστημα δεν αντέχει να την διατηρήσει. Αυτό που απομένει να δούμε, και στον χώρο των ΜΜΕ, είναι (α) πόσο ανώμαλη θα είναι η προσγείωση και με τι κόστος για ανθρώπους που εργάζονται σε αυτά και (β) πόσο η κυβέρνηση και το κράτος θα επιβάλουν κανόνες και νόμους έτσι ώστε να βγούμε τουλάχιστον από την κρίση με έναν μικρότερο, αλλά πολύ πιο υγιή κλάδο.​


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

Πώς επιβιώνουν τόσα έντυπα; Καλή ερώτηση. Πολλά μικρά περιοδικά σε χώρους όπου υπάρχει στρίμωγμα δεν επιβιώνουν, έχουν ήδη αναστείλει την λειτουργία τους. Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν μειώσει το προσωπικό στο ελάχιστο και πιο κάτω ακόμα. Βλέπουμε συνεχώς άρθρα-κονσέρβες να επαναδημοσιεύονται ελλείψει φρέσκιας ύλης/συντακτών, άλλα άρθρα είναι απλά μεταφράσεις από καταξιωμένα έντυπα του εξωτερικού, η αναλογία φωτογραφιών προς κείμενο συνεχώς αυξάνεται, η ποιότητα του χαρτιού συνεχώς πέφτει, το τιράζ μειώνεται κτλ... Έχω υπόψιν μου έναν εκδοτικό οίκο που τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες αλλάζει συνεχώς διορθωτές/επιμελητές φέρνοντάς τους για έναν-δυο μήνες "δοκιμαστικά" και διώχνοντάς τους αμέσως μετά ως "ακατάλληλους". 

Γενικότερα, δεν διανύουμε και την πιο ρόδινη περίοδο στον περιοδικό τύπο. Κάθε πέρυσι και καλύτερα, στην κυριολεξία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Ίσως εδώ κολλάει το άρθρο για τo μέλλον του τύπου στην Αγγλία που διάβαζα προχτές... Αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρώ (#@$%$#%$#%$#). 
Λέει συνοπτικά ότι από το καλοκαίρι η Τάιμς (κι οι άλλες εφημερίδες του συγκροτήματος του Μέρντοχ) θα κάνει συνδρομητική την πρόσβαση στις ιστοσελίδες της. 
Ταυτόχρονα, η Ιντιπέντεντ πουλήθηκε για μαι λίρα στον ρώσο που αγόρασε τη λονδρέζικη Στάνταρντ και την έκανε δωρεάν και φημολογείται ότι θα γίνει δωρεάν εφημερίδα η Ιντιπέντεντ. 
Η Στάνταρντ σαν δωρεάν φύλλο δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου, έχει λιγότερες αγγελίες, περισσότερες διαφημίσεις, αλλά το ίδιο περιεχόμενο. Προσωπικά την προτιμώ από τις άλλες δωρεάν εφημερίδες. Η Ιντιπέντεντ σαν δωρεάν εφημερίδα δεν θα έχει καθόλου ανταγωνισμό (είναι πρωινή), και θα αυξήσει σίγουρα τα έσοδά της. 
Ποιο μοντέλλο θα επικρατήσει;


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

Μα είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι οι μη-δωρεάν εφημερίδες έχουν επιβιώσει (και καταχρεωθεί) πουλώντας DVD αντί για ενημέρωση. Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν είναι μόνο ελληνικό φαινόμενο αυτό...

Για τους Times που λες, νομίζω ότι θα αποτύχει το μοντέλο. Έχουμε παραδείγματα ειδησεογραφικών ιστοσελίδων που κλείδωσαν τα θέματά τους σε συνδρομητική βάση, αλλά μετά από ένα διάστημα και κάθετη πτώση επισκεψιμότητας, επανήλθαν στο προηγούμενο μοντέλο (π.χ. η σελίδα της Ημερησίας). Το όλο σκηνικό γίνεται περισσότερο για φακέλωμα της πελατειακής τους βάσης και μαζικής αποστολής στοχευμένων σπαμ. Κατά τα άλλα είναι κάτι μάταιο. Δεν υπάρχουν παρά ελάχιστες κυριολεκτικά ιστοσελίδες που να προσφέρουν πραγματικά σπάνιο και αποκλειστικό υλικό ώστε να δικαιολογείται συνδρομητικός χαρακτήρας. Τι θα γίνει αν κλειδώσουν οι Times? Τίποτα. Η ζωή θα συνεχιστεί κανονικά με ενημέρωση από άλλες πηγές.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Μα γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι παράξενο που αποφάσισε ο συγκεκριμένος όμιλος να γυρίσει πίσω στη συνδρομητική εποχή. Η μόνη διαφορά από παλιότερα είναι ότι τώρα ζητάνε πολύ λιγότερα λεφτά συνδρομή. 
Αναφέρομαι στον αγγλικό τύπο, παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί ασχολούμαι με αυτόν και λόγω δουλειάς, αλλά νομίζω ισχύουν παντού. Σε καθημερινή βάση διαβάζω δυο-τρεις αγγλόφωνες εφημερίδες, κι όταν έχω χρόνο πιο πολλές και ειδησεογραφικά περιοδικά κλπκλπ. 

Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά. Ο τύπος ασχολείται κυρίως με λαιφσταϊλάτη αρθρογραφία και πολύ λάιτ πολιτική. Υπάρχει μια γενική γραμμή (π.χ. αντιευρωπαϊσμός), και ο κάθε αρθρογράφος γράφει με βάση αυτή την γραμμή, έτσι π.χ. διαβάσαμε άρθρα για την επερχόμενη κατάρρευση του ευρώ γύρω στις πενήντα φορές φέτος, ενώ ελάχιστα γράφονται για την οικονομία της χώρας, εκτός από αοριστολογίες ότι "δεν πάει καλά" ή ότι "πάει καλύτερα από άλλες χώρες" (οι οικονομικοί δημοσιογράφοι είναι δηλαδή άσχετοι και δεν ξέρουν τι να γράψουν οπότε μένουν στις αοριστολογίες).
Τα διεθνή θέματα είναι από το Ρόιτερ, άλλωστε οι ανταποκριτές κοστίζουν και μόνο τα πρακτορεία έχουν ανταποκριτές παντού και το BBC. Όχι πως το μπιμπισί είναι αλάθητο, φυσικά. Χαρακτηριστικό το ότι ο Τζον Σιμσον, η Αμανπούρ του μπιμπισί, ήταν ο πρώτος δυτικός δημοσιογράφος που μπήκε στην Καμπούλ μαζί με τον αμερικανικό στρατό, όπως μας είπε κι όπως χαρμόσυνα διαλαλούσε το μπιμπισί, ξεχνώντας ότι υπήρχε ήδη ανταποκριτής του μπιμπισί στην Καμπούλ και έστελνε ανταποκρίσεις σε όλη τη διάρκεια των πολεμικών επιχειρήσεων. Δεν το ξέχασαν όμως οι θεατές, και τους έκραξε όλη η χώρα την επόμενη. 

Αλλά ας αφήσουμε την πολιτική και τα διεθνή. Τα πολιτιστικά; Έχετε γεια βρυσούλες. Γράφονται με κριτήριο πως πάει η ομάδα μας. Διαβάζεις ανταποκρίσεις από τις Κάννες για την τελευταία ταινία του Γούντι Άλλεν π.χ και να σου λένε ότι βρίθει από βρετανικό ταλέντο, ο βοηθός του κάμεραμαν είναι άγγλος, και να γράφουν για το βοηθό του κάμεραμαν. Όχι, δεν οφείλεται σε σωβινισμό αυτή η ασχετοσύνη, οφείλεται σε τεμπελιά. Είναι πιο εύκολο να γεμίσεις σελίδες για αυτές τις ανοησίες από το να πας να δεις την ταινία και να γράψεις τη γνώμη σου (να πας να δεις την ταινία και να χαλάσεις την ηλιοθεραπεία δηλαδή;). Πέρσι έπεσε στα χέρια μου η ΙΗΤ την εποχή των Καννών και κόντεψα να βάλω τα κλάματα από συγκίνηση, είχε κανονική ανταπόκριση από τις Κάννες, σαν αυτές που θυμάμαι παλιά στην Ελλάδα από τη Ροζίτα Σωκου. Με κριτικές, με συνεντεύξεις, με απ'όλα.

Όσο για τα αθλητικά, δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τα διαβάζω, αλλά μου λένε αυτοί που ξέρουν ότι είναι το ίδιο τρισάθλια. Αν κρίνω από την τηλεόραση, ναι, είναι. 

Η τελευταία φορά που ο τύπος έκανε τη δουλειά του ήταν με την αποκάλυψη των εξόδων των βουλευτών πέρσι το καλοκαίρι, και το δημοσιοποίησε η Ιντιπέντεντ. Βεβαίως δεν τα δημοσιοποίησε όλα- οι αρχηγοί των κομμάτων κι ο πρωθυπουργός κι οι πρωτοκλασσάτοι υπουργοί του τη γλύτωσαν, ούτε ένα άπλυτο δεν τους βρήκαν. Την πλήρωσαν μερικά μεγάλα ονόματα (για εφφέ) και κυρίως δευτεράντζες. Αν η Ιντιπέντνετ έριχνε κυβέρνηση θα έλεγα μπράβο τους, αλλά τώρα... Και φυσικά αναρωτιέμαι αν ούτε αυτό δε φτάνει για να σώσει μια εφημερίδα και να μην πουληθεί για συμβολικό ποσό, τότε δεν τις σώζει τίποτα. 

Οπότε, για να συνοψίσω: γιατί να πληρώσει κανείς για να διαβάσει τέτοια τεμπέλικα έντυπα; Όταν οι δημοσιογράφοι νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να τη γλυτώσουν γεμίζοντας σελίδες με γενικότητες και αοριστολογίες, γιατί να πληρώσω να τους διαβάσω; Τις φτιάχνω μόνη μου τις αοριστολογίες άμα χρειαστεί.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Α, και κάτι για το πως δημιουργείται ρεύμα στον τύπο

Για όσους θυμούνται την εποχή που οι Παλαιστίνιοι ήταν οι κακοί και οι Ισραηλινοί οι καλοί, και άλλες στροφές του τύπου.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά. Ο τύπος ασχολείται κυρίως με λαιφσταϊλάτη αρθρογραφία και πολύ λάιτ πολιτική. Υπάρχει μια γενική γραμμή (π.χ. αντιευρωπαϊσμός), και ο κάθε αρθρογράφος γράφει με βάση αυτή την γραμμή, έτσι π.χ. διαβάσαμε άρθρα για την επερχόμενη κατάρρευση του ευρώ γύρω στις πενήντα φορές φέτος, ενώ ελάχιστα γράφονται για την οικονομία της χώρας, εκτός από αοριστολογίες ότι "δεν πάει καλά" ή ότι "πάει καλύτερα από άλλες χώρες" (οι οικονομικοί δημοσιογράφοι είναι δηλαδή άσχετοι και δεν ξέρουν τι να γράψουν οπότε μένουν στις αοριστολογίες).
> Τα διεθνή θέματα είναι από το Ρόιτερ, άλλωστε οι ανταποκριτές κοστίζουν και μόνο τα πρακτορεία έχουν ανταποκριτές παντού και το BBC. Όχι πως το μπιμπισί είναι αλάθητο, φυσικά. Χαρακτηριστικό το ότι ο Τζον Σιμσον, η Αμανπούρ του μπιμπισί, ήταν ο πρώτος δυτικός δημοσιογράφος που μπήκε στην Καμπούλ μαζί με τον αμερικανικό στρατό, όπως μας είπε κι όπως χαρμόσυνα διαλαλούσε το μπιμπισί, ξεχνώντας ότι υπήρχε ήδη ανταποκριτής του μπιμπισί στην Καμπούλ και έστελνε ανταποκρίσεις σε όλη τη διάρκεια των πολεμικών επιχειρήσεων. Δεν το ξέχασαν όμως οι θεατές, και τους έκραξε όλη η χώρα την επόμενη. Αλλά ας αφήσουμε την πολιτική και τα διεθνή. Τα πολιτιστικά; Έχετε γεια βρυσούλες. Γράφονται με κριτήριο πως πάει η ομάδα μας. Διαβάζεις ανταποκρίσεις από τις Κάννες για την τελευταία ταινία του Γούντι Άλλεν π.χ και να σου λένε ότι βρίθει από βρετανικό ταλέντο, ο βοηθός του κάμεραμαν είναι άγγλος, και να γράφουν για το βοηθό του κάμεραμαν. Όχι, δεν οφείλεται σε σωβινισμό αυτή η ασχετοσύνη, οφείλεται σε τεμπελιά. Είναι πιο εύκολο να γεμίσεις σελίδες για αυτές τις ανοησίες από το να πας να δεις την ταινία και να γράψεις τη γνώμη σου (να πας να δεις την ταινία και να χαλάσεις την ηλιοθεραπεία δηλαδή;). Πέρσι έπεσε στα χέρια μου η ΙΗΤ την εποχή των Καννών και κόντεψα να βάλω τα κλάματα από συγκίνηση, είχε κανονική ανταπόκριση από τις Κάννες, σαν αυτές που θυμάμαι παλιά στην Ελλάδα από τη Ροζίτα Σωκου. Με κριτικές, με συνεντεύξεις, με απ'όλα.
> 
> Όσο για τα αθλητικά, δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τα διαβάζω, αλλά μου λένε αυτοί που ξέρουν ότι είναι το ίδιο τρισάθλια. Αν κρίνω από την τηλεόραση, ναι, είναι.
> ...



Δεν διακρίνω ιδιαίτερες διαφορές με τον ελληνικό Τύπο όπως τον έχω ζήσει εγώ, αν και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να χαρώ για αυτό...

Αυτό βέβαια πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει ακόμα περισσότερο ως προς το πώς επιβιώνουν όλα αυτά τα έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα στην χώρα μας... είναι λοιπόν ο κόσμος τόσο άκριτος και τόσο διψασμένος για βλακεία; Αν και κατά βάθος ξέρω την απάντηση, φοβάμαι να απαντήσω... 



> Οπότε, για να συνοψίσω: γιατί να πληρώσει κανείς για να διαβάσει τέτοια *γκ*εμπέλικα έντυπα;



Fixed that for ya! :)



SBE said:


> Α, και κάτι για το πως δημιουργείται ρεύμα στον τύπο
> 
> Για όσους θυμούνται την εποχή που οι Παλαιστίνιοι ήταν οι κακοί και οι Ισραηλινοί οι καλοί, και άλλες στροφές του τύπου.



"Καλοί", είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν για διαφημίσεις. Όλοι οι άλλοι είναι εν δυνάμει απειλούμενοι με αποκαλύψεις ή "αποκαλύψεις" - πίσω από καθετί καθαρό υπάρχει κάτι βρώμικο, αλλά και αν ακόμα δεν υπάρχει, κάνε εσύ να φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει (Πριν από το τέρμα-Γαλάτεια Σαράντη).


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Δεν διακρίνω ιδιαίτερες διαφορές με τον ελληνικό Τύπο όπως τον έχω ζήσει εγώ, αν και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να χαρώ για αυτό...



Υπάρχει μια βασική διαφορά, καλύτερη γλώσσα, όχι σαν τα ελληνικά των εφημερίδων μας. 

Πως επιβιώνουν; Και εδώ με παρόμοιους τρόπους με την Ελλάδα. Απλά επειδή εδώ δεν είναι Ελλάδα, δεν μαθαίνουμε συνήθως τους τρόπους. 
Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα: Ο πεθερός του πιθανού αυριανού πρωθυπουργού μας είναι μεγιστάνας του τύπου. Όλοι οι πολιτικοί γλείφουν τον Μέρντοχ γιατί εχει πολύ μεγάλη μερίδα στα ΜΜΕ και ανεβοκατεβάζει κυβερνήσεις (όπως έκανε με τον Μπλαιρ). Κλπ κλπ. Αλλα σίγουρα δεν εφαρμόζουν τις ελληνικές πατέντες να μην πληρώνουν το προσωπικό, να μην πληρώνουν ΙΚΑ κλπ. Τόσο τσίπηδες δεν είναι. 




> "Καλοί", είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν για διαφημίσεις. Όλοι οι άλλοι είναι εν δυνάμει απειλούμενοι με αποκαλύψεις ή "αποκαλύψεις"



Επαναλαμβάνω: αναφέρθηκα στους Παλαιστίνιους. Απ'όσο ξερω δεν αρχισαν ξαφνικά να πληρώνουν διαφημίσεις σε όλη την Ευρώπη.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Aλλα σίγουρα δεν εφαρμόζουν τις ελληνικές πατέντες να μην πληρώνουν το προσωπικό, να μην πληρώνουν ΙΚΑ κλπ. Τόσο τσίπηδες δεν είναι.



Μάλιστα. Να έρθουμε στην Αγγλία να δουλέψουμε δηλαδή... 



> Επαναλαμβάνω: αναφέρθηκα στους Παλαιστίνιους. Απ'όσο ξερω δεν αρχισαν ξαφνικά να πληρώνουν διαφημίσεις σε όλη την Ευρώπη.



Μα δεν είναι απαραίτητο κάτι τέτοιο! Αρκεί να έπαψαν να πληρώνουν οι "άλλοι"...


----------

